
How a Basket on Wheels Revolutionized Grocery Shopping - nthitz
http://priceonomics.com/how-a-basket-on-wheels-revolutionized-grocery/
======
qewrffewqwfqew
I can't find a reference now, but apparently the first "self-service" store in
Australia was the original Coles Variety Store in Smith St, Melbourne, opened
in 1914.

[1]
[http://collections.museumvictoria.com.au/articles/1901](http://collections.museumvictoria.com.au/articles/1901)

Today, Coles is one of the big two supermarket "duopoly" and "self-service"
refers to those robotic checkouts that are actually slower and more
infuriating than being assisted at the counter to ring-up your purchase.
Interestingly, the structure of checkouts now suggests that less shoppers use
trolleys than I seem to recall from a few decades ago.

Another piece of trivia: I don't think I've ever seen a plastic trolley in
Australia.

~~~
mchahn
> refers to those robotic checkouts that are actually slower and more
> infuriating than being assisted at the counter

I felt this way until recently. Home depot, which I virtually live at, pushes
them really hard. I've gotten to where I enjoy not waiting in line and waiting
for the clerk. Part of this is because I've gotten good at it. I can get out
quickly.

~~~
agumonkey
Good point, even though in small efforts you end up waiting for a free one
too.

I pity the debugging clerk here. Idleing most of the time or checking bills...

